# MCpl John Xaysy, Royal Highland Fusiliers, 23 August 2007



## Loachman (24 Aug 2007)

http://cnews.canoe.ca/CNEWS/Canada/2007/08/24/4443924-cp.html

Ont. soldier dies in motorcycle accident in Alta. 

WAINWRIGHT, Alta. (CP) - A soldier from Ontario has been killed and another has received minor injuries in an off-duty motorcycle crash in Wainwright, Alta. 

Defence Department officials say Master Cpl. John Xaysy, 26, died at the scene of the crash Thursday night after losing control of his motorcycle about four kilometres from the eastern Alberta community. The Waterloo, Ont., native was a member of the Royal Highland Fusiliers, a reserve infantry regiment based in Cambridge, Ont. 

Cpl. Robert Anderson, 22, of the Lincoln and Welland Regiment based at St. Catharines, Ont., was treated at the local hospital and released. 

Canadian forces spokesman Capt. Tom St. Denis says the two men were involved in Exercise Maple Defender, involving 1,100 Ontario-based soldiers, which just wrapped up at the base. 

He says the two men worked as members of the military team that dressed up as Afghan villagers or members of the Taliban to help train soldiers for missions in Afghanistan.


----------



## IN HOC SIGNO (24 Aug 2007)

This is very bad news. As a fellow-motorcyclist and member of the CF my sincere condolences to the family and Regiment. RIP


----------



## 3rd Herd (24 Aug 2007)

RIP Rider


----------



## Good2Golf (24 Aug 2007)

Most unfortunate!  RIP soldier -- thoughts and prayers to the MCpl Xaysy's family and friends and a swift and complete recovery for Cpl Anderson.


----------



## Pte_Martin (24 Aug 2007)

I knew Xaysy quite well, he was a good soldier and a great guy. He will be missed!  
A picture of him at our Halloween party (Nov 05)


----------



## MedCorps (24 Aug 2007)

RIP… 

If anyone from the RHF of C knows about the funeral arrangements as they become known, if they could please post them it would be appreciated.  

Defence not Defiance,  

MC


----------



## boehm (24 Aug 2007)

It was a sad day at work today. I only met MCpl Xaysy once or twice, but in those few meetings, he gave me the impression of being a really great guy. I remember talking to him about how he was angry when he couldn't store his motorcycle in the basement any more. That gave me a good laugh.

He will be missed.

RIP


----------



## RHFC_piper (24 Aug 2007)

Johnny and I joined the Fusiliers at the same time in 98/99.  He was on the Co-op course and I was on the weekend course.  Through out his military career, Johnny was an integral part of the unit.  He was very active in the mess, and was the self-appointed Morale NCO; Distributing hugs when training Ex's went bad and everyone was pissed off or stressed out.  (if you knew him, you'd know why this raised morale... he was a big guy, and not the type to give out hugs)

I could write for hours about all th good times we (the whole regiment) had with Johnny in the mess and on ex's, but unfortunately I don't have the time right now (still in Nova Scotia... this brought my vacation to a very sad end)
And as for funeral arrangements; we (the regiment and the mess exec) have yet to contact his family.  Johnny was posted out of our unit to CMTC and we have no up to date contact info for his family. But the Padre from the Fusiliers will be informed and with any luck, will contact the family.

If worse comes to worse; I plan on seeking special permission from my CoC to open the JR's mess in Cambridge for a "wake" of sorts for his army friends (and civi friends too)...  More to come on this.



It is a cold rainy day here in Nova Scotia... And as much as I tried to enjoy my last day in Canada's Ocean Playground, all I could think about is Johnny.  I knew him for close to 9 years and it wasn't nearly long enough.


----------



## Loachman (24 Aug 2007)

Hair aside, he looks vaguely familiar. I may well have seen him around the shack and/or mess during Ex MD.


----------



## 29CARR (25 Aug 2007)

Rest in Peace young soldier.  He sounds like the kind of guy who made a lot of people happy in his time.  I hope the memories ease his family's and friends' pain.  My condolences to all who have lost in this accident.


----------



## Loachman (25 Aug 2007)

Scott-Payne said:
			
		

> He sounds like the kind of guy who made a lot of people happy in his time.



That's a common factor with all of our casualties. There is no doubt that we - the CF, Country, and planet together - are losing some of the best that humanity has to offer with each tragedy.


----------



## RHFC_piper (25 Aug 2007)

I'm finally home from Nova Scotia and have more time and information to post.

Johnny will be coming home to Kitchener-Waterloo, Ontario sometime in the next few days.  Members of the Royal Highland Fusiliers of Canada have visited his family, delivering condolences and flowers.  
As for the funeral services;
Johnny will have a military funeral with members of the Fusiliers and personnel from CMTC Wainright participating.
Visitations will be on Thursday, 30 AUG 07 and Friday, 31 AUG 07.

Location: 
Erb & Good funeral Home 
171 King St, South 
Waterloo, On

The Funeral will be on Saturday, 01 SEPT 07
Timing to be announced
Location: 
St. Louis Roman Catholic Church 
53 Allan St, East 
Waterloo, ON

Dress for CF members attending to be announced.  I'm guessing CF DEUs with medals or Ceremonial for members of the Regiment.



As I've said before; Johnny and I have been friends since we both joined the unit. And, as I've said before, he was the life of the mess and of the regiment.
I have so many fond memories of exercises and mess parties which would have been almost unbearable without Johnny. We did our DP2A (inf support weap) course together and had lots of fun. 
But, now that I'm home and have the resources to post this, there is one memory I will never forget, and really demonstrates the strength of his character and the commitment he had to his friends and military family.





He was on leave from his posting at CMTC Wainwright when I came back to Canada. He used a few of his leave days to come and visit me in the hospital when he could have spent that time at home in KW.
I was surprised he came to see me (I thought he was still out west), and I am glad he did.
This was the last time I saw him.


----------



## proudnurse (25 Aug 2007)

An article in memory of Master Cpl John Xaysy from Kitchener Waterloo Record

My condolences to his friends and family. 

Shared in accordance with the fairdealings of the copyright act 

Alberta Crash Kills Waterloo Soldier  
Article link: http://news.therecord.com/News/CanadaWorld/article/233155

JENNIFER MACMILLAN
RECORD STAFF

WATERLOO

Kasem Xaysy of Waterloo knew the instant he saw the two soldiers on his doorstep that his son wasn't coming home.

"My first thought was that something terrible had happened to Johnny," the emotional father said last night.

The soldiers arrived at the Xaysy home at about 2:30 a.m. yesterday to tell Kasem and his wife, Chintana, that their oldest son, Master Cpl. John Xaysy, had been killed in a motorcycle crash in Alberta.

The 26-year-old was a member of the Royal Highland Fusiliers of Cambridge and had been based at CFB Wainwright in Alberta since January 2006.

Xaysy's family said it was their understanding he was travelling home after work Thursday when he lost control of his motorcycle around 7 p.m.

Cpl. Robert Anderson, 22, of St. Catharines was injured in the crash but later released from hospital.

Xaysy, who was born and raised in Waterloo, was due to arrive home in just one week to attend his sister Soussamay's wedding.

His parents settled in Waterloo in 1980 after fleeing civil war in their native Laos. In keeping with Laotian tradition, his family gathered at Xaysy's childhood home last night to remember the soldier his cousins describe as "a big teddy bear" at heart.

"We're devastated," said his cousin Julia Sukhaseum.

She said Xaysy always dreamed of becoming a soldier and, at 16, joined the 21st Royal Army Cadets in Cambridge. At 18, he joined the Canadian Forces and later served six months in Bosnia.

Sukhaseum said Xaysy's family knew his work could take him to dangerous places but they are struggling to come to terms with his death.

"If it was a car bomb, we would have expected it," said his cousin, Hongvichith Xaysy. "We were prepared to accept that kind of death."

In Wainwright, Xaysy was a member of a team that portrayed Afghans in exercises to train Canadian troops.

"He said he was playing the chief of a Kandahar tribe," his cousin Soutsadada Vongsaly. "That meant a lot to him. He wasn't going overseas but he was contributing."

In a corner of the family's living room, there is a traditional shrine to John Xaysy, including a candle that will stay lit until he is buried next weekend in Waterloo.

Behind the candle, Xaysy's beaming face looks out from his Bluevale Collegiate graduation photo. Football trophies surrounding the photo pay tribute to his love for the sport, which he played for Bluevale.

An open can of iced tea, some fruit and traditional Laotian food are also part of the shrine.

"We believe in feeding the dead," Vongsaly said. "And Johnny loved to eat," she added with a smile.

Xaysy's younger brother, Jamie, 20, had recently moved to Wainwright, where he does construction work.

"He just wanted to be with his brother," Vongsaly said. "He really looked up to him."

The family still doesn't have many details about the crash. The RCMP are investigating. Xaysy purchased the motorcycle about five months ago.

For Xaysy's father, the details of his son's death aren't important right now.

"I don't want to know much about (the crash)," he said. "I just want my son home."

jmacmillan@therecord.com


----------



## RHFC_piper (25 Aug 2007)

Update;

MCpl. Xaysy will have a military service as stated above.

Details thus far: (with timings)

Visitations will be on Thursday, 30 AUG 07 and Friday, 31 AUG 07 at 1900h - 2100h
Location:
Erb & Good funeral Home
171 King St, South
Waterloo, On

The Funeral will be on Saturday, 01 SEPT 07
1000h
Location:
St. Louis Roman Catholic Church
53 Allan St, East
Waterloo, ON

Internment;
To follow the Funeral service
Location:
Parkview cemetery,
335 University Ave E,
Waterloo, On

Dress for CF members attending to be announced. (most likely DEUs for Non-unit members and those not participating in the ceremony and Ceremonial blues for those participating from the Fusiliers. More to come.) 

I will update more as needed.  PM me if you need any further information (eg. directions)


----------



## 3rd Herd (25 Aug 2007)

RHFC_piper ,
do you mind if put the arrangements out on the Cav net ?


----------



## RHFC_piper (25 Aug 2007)

3rd Herd said:
			
		

> RHFC_piper ,
> do you mind if put the arrangements out on the Cav net ?



I don't mind, but technically it really isn't my call... I'm flouting danger posting these here myself without an "official" publication being put out (on the MSM), and do so knowing that I will bear the brunt of punishment if anything is to come of it.  But I believe what I'm doing is justified, as many of those who knew him are spread far and wide, and many of them would like the information so as they can attend.
In a nutshell, I'd say; do so at your own risk, as these plans may change... these are preliminary plans thus far passed down through my CoC and contacts with the JR's mess exec (primarily PMC and welfare rep).  I'm sure the family will be posting the details in the local paper within the next few days at which time I'll post the article, link and obituary.


----------



## RHFC_piper (25 Aug 2007)

Amendment to my last;

Johnny Xaysy Obituary: 


> JOHNNY XAYSY 1981 - 2007 Passed away tragically, as a result of a motor vehicle accident, in Wainright Alta., on Thursday, August 23, 2007, at the age of 25. Arrangements are in progress at this time and information can be obtained by calling the  Erb & Good Family Funeral Home , 171 King Street South, Waterloo 519-745-8445 or www.erbgood.com




I suppose that is as official as it comes.

There is more information on the link to the Erb & Good funeral home.


----------



## career_radio-checker (25 Aug 2007)

I knew Johnny from my time with OPFOR in Wainwright. RHFC_Pipper hit the nail on the head with his description. He was a big guy with an even bigger smile who'd come barreling at you with out warning for a moral hug   . He kept up moral while we setup the main FOB by the airport last March.  Johnny was one of the cornerstones to our high moral while setting up 2800 sections of mod, filling 20 000 sandbags, in -25 degrees Celsius for 30 days. Rest In Peace Johnny, and please everyone slow down when driving.


----------



## Spanky (25 Aug 2007)

Wow, what a shock!  I had the opportunity to work with MCpl Xaysy while I was an augmentee to OPFOR for Maple Defender.  He seemed like a great guy.  He was certainly most welcoming to the augmentees and was always laughing and happy.  During our daily O Grps, he struck me as very professional and competent, yet still managed to keep smiling.  I last saw him on Thursday morning as the augmentees were being dismissed to prepare for redployment and he was there wishing us good-byes.  I did not know him for a long time, and certainly not as well as most, but it's obvious he will be missed.


----------



## 3rd Herd (25 Aug 2007)

RHFC_piper said:
			
		

> Amendment to my last;
> 
> Johnny Xaysy Obituary:
> 
> ...



thanks I will get the info on the Cav net using the Erb. Some of the Cav "official folks" don't read their "official email" on the weekends.


----------



## Loachman (25 Aug 2007)

I will not be able to attend his funeral unfortunately as I'll be on display at the CNE, however I expect to be in Stratford towards the end of the week and should be able to get to the visitation.


----------



## RHFC_piper (26 Aug 2007)

Erb & Good Funeral Home Obituary



> *JOHNNY XAYSY*
> 
> 23 December 1981 – 23 August 2007
> _
> ...


----------



## Robbie (26 Aug 2007)

Holy cow...  Of all the topics I have read on here this is one that I thought I would never see.  

I did my PLQ with Jonny (2002-2003) and any of you that have done that course know it can mentally challenging it can be.  Lets just say he made us smile and get thought that hell.

A little storey.  Right before inspection one morning he came into my room and SAT on my laid out bed, got up and said good luck with inspection...LOL.  I got him back.  I think I switched my dirty mags with his clean ones or something to that effect.

RIP Jonny.


----------



## RHFC_piper (27 Aug 2007)

Just some additional information about the service:

Dress for serving members will be Ceremonial (if available) or DEUs with medals for the Funeral and DEUs or Business attire for the visitation.

The Kitchener Armoury will be open after the service for those who wish to socialize. The JR's mess will be open to everyone, of course.
The family may plan to have a reception elsewhere, but the armoury will be open late.

All other timings and dates listed before are confirmed.


----------



## Haggis (27 Aug 2007)

RIP, MCpl Xaysy. Your Army will miss you.

To his family, friends and regiment, I offer my condolences.


----------

